# A Tale of Two Idiots



## praetorian (Jan 27, 2002)

The following is based on real situations in a real D&D campaign.  The names have been changed to protect the guilty morons.

"Bob" the elven mage and "John" the dwarven fighter had been walking around for what seemed like hours in the dungeon.  The place was a circle shaped maze like design with about 40 rooms and twice as many hallways.  Finding yet another stuck door, John without hesitation smashed down the door, not thinking if anything was behind it.  Terrified by the sudden breaking of the door, a pair of trapped adventurers draw their weapons to protect themselves.  Wondering if the pair they had just encountered were good, John blew a giant blast on his horn of goodness to see if its magic had any effect on the frightened pair.  The loud blast attracted the attention of a brood of harpies, who nearly kill off Bob and John, before John and Bob can get the two lost adventurers to help them fight off the beasts.  With their new friends (whom the had almost killed), they continued to search for the way down.  The found it after more searching, but not until they had scouredevery other room and hallway before they opened the last closed door which lead to the stairs down.

Traveling down farther into the dugneon ), the party came across a small 10 by 15 room with no interesting features other than a large ruby imbeded into the wall on one side.  Bob decided that John should pull the ruby out of the wall, while he stood behind the dwarf so he could watch if anything happened.  Sure enough, a trap was sprung, and the floor turned into a pool of acid.  Bob managed to jump out of the way, but John was caught in the acid, severely hurting his feet and losing his boots.  Now inspecting the ruby for the first time, Bob finds that it is a simple peice of glass (guess who wanted to throttle Bob at that moment).

However, the blunders for these two idiots had yet to reach their peak.  On the next level down, a mound of treasure caused Bob and John to throw caution to the wind, and ran strait for the booty.  Triggering a pressure plate, a wall crashed down from the ceiling blocking off the treasure and the door behind them slamed shut, and trapping them all in a 10ft by 10ft area.  The wall began to move forward, to crush our heroes.  However, with his quick whit, Bob stood motionless, looking thinking about the spells that he had (one of which was knock), and did nothing for a ful 4 rounds.  After coming to the decision that knock might work on the door, Bob turned to see the wall had passed by the door, and the spell was useless.  Foiled by a simple trap, the idiotic pair were crushed to death by the wall, cerating one of the most anti-climatic endings ever!

Yes, this really is a real tale from my real campaign (pitty me)


----------



## Breakstone (Jan 27, 2002)

I'll say what I usually say to these sorts of situations:

Well that sucks.


----------

